
Chrome extension to warn you when reading just a snippet of paid article - richja
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/paid-content-alert/hnagmphbnaloflgnhkkbniknbpmlackl
======
richja
also for Firefox [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/paid-
content-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/paid-content-
alert) ;)

